# Microfilter für Gehäuse?



## maxx2003 (18. März 2006)

*Microfilter für Gehäuse?*

Hallo!

Meinen Xaser III (ohne Window) habe ich einer kompletten Reinigung unterzogen. Dabei stellte ich "microfeinen" Staub im Gehäuse fest. Ist für Festplatten und optischen LWs nicht gerade bekömmlich. Die originalen Filter des Xaser IIIs bestehen aus plastikverflechteten Netzen, was aber nur für groben Staub geeignet ist. Für Feinstaub müssen andere Filter her.
Der Feinstaub setzt mit der Zeit die Lüfter zu und verteilt sich überall im Gehäuse.

Die Frage dürfte jetzt klar sein.
Wo kann ich solche Filter bestellen oder kaufen?
_Die Microfilter für Staubsauger sind zu dick, da kommt kaum Luft durch, wenn die Lüfter ihren Dienst verrichten. Ist mir ja auch klar, da diese Filter für hohen Druckluft konzipiert sind._

Besser wären Filter zum Zuschneiden.


Danke.

Grüße maxx


----------



## Piccolo676 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Microfilter für Gehäuse?*



			
				maxx2003 am 18.03.2006 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Meinen Xaser III (ohne Window) habe ich einer kompletten Reinigung unterzogen. Dabei stellte ich "microfeinen" Staub im Gehäuse fest. Ist für Festplatten und optischen LWs nicht gerade bekömmlich. Die originalen Filter des Xaser IIIs bestehen aus plastikverflechteten Netzen, was aber nur für groben Staub geeignet ist. Für Feinstaub müssen andere Filter her.
> Der Feinstaub setzt mit der Zeit die Lüfter zu und verteilt sich überall im Gehäuse.
> ...




mach doch mal ne zerschnittene Strumpfhose vor die lüfter. 

keine dumme kommentare, das funktioniert wirklich


----------



## Baker79 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Microfilter für Gehäuse?*



			
				Piccolo676 am 18.03.2006 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> mach doch mal ne zerschnittene Strumpfhose vor die lüfter.
> 
> keine dumme kommentare, das funktioniert wirklich



funktionieren tuts wirklich, also kein dummer kommentar   

wegen den filtern: mir waren die original verbauten aus meinem Mesh auch zu grob. ich hab mir im baumarkt nen ersatzfilter für dunstabzugshauben (100x100 cm, reicht ne weile und gibts in min 2 farben) geholt und den gegen die originale getauscht. bisher ist das innere noch relativ staubfrei. ob das jetzt auch für feinstaub zutrifft, entzieht sich noch meiner kenntniss.


----------



## maxx2003 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Microfilter für Gehäuse?*

Ups, Sry, hab den Thread lange nicht besucht. Stehe im Stress. 


Ich kaufe mir jetzt nicht extra ne Frauenstrumpfhose.  
Ne andere Möglichkeit da ran zu kommen habe ich nicht...

Gehen auch Microfilter für Staubsauger?
(Sind die rechteckigen weißen Filter)
Gibt's bei uns zu kaufen, aber vorher möchte ich Rat einholen, sind nämlich nicht gerade billig.


----------



## vinc (23. März 2006)

*AW: Microfilter für Gehäuse?*

Eben, die Strumpfhosen kosten fast nix...

Traust dich etwa nich


----------



## Piccolo676 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Microfilter für Gehäuse?*



			
				vinc am 23.03.2006 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben, die Strumpfhosen kosten fast nix...
> 
> Traust dich etwa nich



einfach Mutti mal fragen, ob se ne alte hat. oder einfach beim nächsten besuch kurz ne Laufmasche rein machen, dann schmeißt die die eh weg 

also zu den Staubsaugerfiltern würde ichs agen, dass die natürlich schon auch bei Feinstaub helfen. allerdings is da auch der luftstrom wesentlich höher als im rechner. kann dann vielleicht sein, dass nur noch sehr wenig luft durch kommt, was dann ja auch ned grad sinn der sache is. aber kannst es ja mal ausprobieren. kannst den ausm staubsauger nehmen zum testen


----------



## maxx2003 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Microfilter für Gehäuse?*



			
				Piccolo676 am 23.03.2006 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> also zu den Staubsaugerfiltern würde ichs agen, dass die natürlich schon auch bei Feinstaub helfen. allerdings is da auch der luftstrom wesentlich höher als im rechner. kann dann vielleicht sein, dass nur noch sehr wenig luft durch kommt, was dann ja auch ned grad sinn der sache is. aber kannst es ja mal ausprobieren. kannst den ausm staubsauger nehmen zum testen


Die weißen Filter sind zu dick. Schon bei näherer Betrachtung sehen die zu dick aus.  Die schwarzen Filter dagegen lassen gut die Luft durch und sind auch gut für Feinstaub.

Damit habe ich im Case keine Putzerei mehr.   


Danke euch, auch wenn ich aus persönlichen Gründen keine Strumpfhosen benutzt habe.


----------



## Prosumer (25. März 2006)

*AW: Microfilter für Gehäuse?*



			
				maxx2003 am 24.03.2006 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Piccolo676 am 23.03.2006 21:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mit weiße Filter meinst du doch nicht den Hepa-Filter, oder   

was für schwarze Filter   , der einzig schwarze Filter in meinem Staubsauger ist der Aktiv-Kohle-Filter   

ich benutze seit Jahren Filter für Dunstabzugshauben (die dicken weißen, zum selber Zuschneiden)

sind imho mehr als ausreichend


----------



## maxx2003 (30. März 2006)

*AW: Microfilter für Gehäuse?*



			
				Prosumer am 25.03.2006 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> mit weiße Filter meinst du doch nicht den Hepa-Filter, oder
> 
> was für schwarze Filter   , der einzig schwarze Filter in meinem Staubsauger ist der Aktiv-Kohle-Filter
> 
> ...


Du meinst die High-Efficiency-Particulate-Air Filter?  
Nö, also so schlimm verhunst das Case auch wieder nicht. Für Raucher wäre das eher interessant.  
Die Filter für Dunstabzugshauben sind aber sehr dick. Kommt da überhaupt noch Luft durch, wenn die Lüfter ansaugen? Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, weil das Gebläse von der Dunstabzugshaube kräftiger ist, als ein 0815 Lüfter für das Case.
Mein Staubsauger hat zwei Filter. Einen schwarzen Filter der vor dem Motor sitzt, um Sand oder andere Partikel vom Motor fernzuhalten, falls mal was daneben geht. Und oben einen weißen Microfilter, wo die angesaugte Luft wieder abgegeben wird. Der Filter wird mit der Zeit von der durchgeblasenen Luft schwarz. Ist aber feinstaubbedingt und für die Gesundheit sehr wichtig.

Ähm, ich kenne Aktivkohlefilter nur von Dunstabzugshauben her. Ist für ein Case ungeeignet.


----------



## vinc (30. März 2006)

*AW: Microfilter für Gehäuse?*

Wie wärs eigentlich mit dem Bauteil

Einfach vor den Lüftungseingängen montieren. Einschalten. Hoffen, dass die erzeugte statische Ladung genug Staub anzieht. Funktioniert bei Bildschirmen super, warum hier dann nich?


----------



## Nur-Ich (30. März 2006)

*AW: Microfilter für Gehäuse?*

Kuckst du hier:
http://www.pc-cooling.de/de/GEH%C4USE-Zubeh%F6r/Filter/Filtereinlage+universal.html


----------



## Prosumer (31. März 2006)

*AW: Microfilter für Gehäuse?*



			
				Nur-Ich am 30.03.2006 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Kuckst du hier:
> http://www.pc-cooling.de/de/GEH%C4USE-Zubeh%F6r/Filter/Filtereinlage+universal.html




und auch noch _so günstig_


----------

